# help, flowering plant leaves curling with brown spots



## slowmo77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello again, i've got a new problem i have a plant in flowering and about two weeks ago leaves near the top of the plant started curling under then today i found leaves near the middle of her with tiny brown spots. between the middle and top some leaves look dark green then lighter toward the outside. here are some pics hope you can see them well enough.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm.. The pics are kind of blurry when you enlarge them so I really don't know. I think she looks very healthy though. I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm sure its something little. Check for bugs. What kind of nutes do you give her? Good luck and take care with her. She is going to be some very nice buds real soon. Be safe.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 26, 2008)

im using 10-54-10 bloom buster right now every other watering . was 20-20-20 in veg every two weeks. i hope to get some good buds its my first grow coming to a close, gotta a few smaller ones doing real well.


----------

